# Kelp4less - Extreme blend 2 for 1



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Ends today. Just add 2 to your cart.

https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/powder-extreme-blend/?utm_source=Kelp4less+Special+Offers&utm_campaign=d95d098136-2-for-1-Tuesdays-extreme-blend-and-more-11-14-2017&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_79706c4c04-d95d098136-75564969&mc_cid=d95d098136&mc_eid=334c28d11b


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

@Methodical thanks for this. Been wanting to try it out and decided to jump on it yesterday.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

No problem. Glad you could get the deal. I will post them as I get them. They seem to offer these about once a month.

FYI. The 2 for 1 deal was still valid as of 1.30.20 at 3 am (EST). I just added 2 to my cart and sale price was still valid. So, if you want some go get it.


----------

